# "Wahlparty" am 27. September



## sharky (20. September 2009)

jemand lust, am wahlsonntag der statistik zu entfliehen und ne kleine odenwaldrunde zu drehen?


----------



## Eggbuster (22. September 2009)

@sharky und alle anderen: aber schön wählen gehen vorher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dox (22. September 2009)

Wär ne Überlegung wert,
wenn ich schon gewählt habe
und das wetter mitspielt.


----------



## sharky (22. September 2009)

@kai
hast ne PM, trailrunde festgelegt, keine öffentliche runde, dafür mit spaßgarantie 
weiß nicht wer sie alles bekommen hat, sag mal ramin bescheid, falls der nicht im verteiler war
aber ich vermute leider, dass er entweder ein rennen oder rennrad fährt


----------



## dox (29. September 2009)

War echt ne schöne tour.
Das nächste mal fahren wir die Katzenbuckeltour,
dann aber nicht im Renntempo.


----------



## sharky (29. September 2009)

dox schrieb:


> dann aber nicht im Renntempo.


du bist schon der 3. der das sagt... 









ja war für die strecken wirklich nicht grade langsam. aber die katzenbuckelrunde incl. rennstreckentrails sollten wir wirklich nochmal in angriff nehmen. nicht zu spät, das wetter wird nicht besser


----------



## dirkc (30. September 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> du bist schon der 3. der das sagt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wann sind wir im Renntempo gefahren... 
war doch noch alles Training für Spiegelberg... 

Bei der K-Buckelrunde (viell jetzt Samstag??? wird gutes Wetter!!!) können die, die trainieren möchten, 2 x die Rampen fahren. 
Wir können ja die Adrianrampen machen... die 3 lustigen 20%ter Rampen...
Dann kommt Jana bestimmt mit


----------



## dirkc (1. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute,

fahre am Samstag die Spiegelbergrunde bei uns plus GFW Trails. Start in Beilstein am ALDI, Uhrzeit so gegen Vor - Mittag!
Wer hat Lust??? 
Ole_Voitl komm warscheinlich auch!


----------



## sharky (1. Oktober 2009)

ah, start so gegen vormittag, interessant... wie oft fährst du denn die runde? sind ja nur 30km. oder willst renntempo fahren? soll ich, wenn ich komm, das HT oder das fully nehmen? 

ansonsten nehm ich samstag die katzenbuckelrunde, die 20% rampen find ich mittlerweile eigentlich erträglich. nicht all zu lang all zu steil und dafür ist man ruckzuck oben. und fährt nicht die trails hoch, die man dann runter schürt


----------



## Geisterfahrer (1. Oktober 2009)

Ähämmmm! Dachte, Samstag morgen sei schon ausgemacht?


----------



## sharky (1. Oktober 2009)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Ähämmmm! Dachte, Samstag morgen sei schon ausgemacht?



ja den termin hab ich ja auch notiert. das steht, keine frage! dachte nur, es wäre ne nette alternative zu den bekannten pfaden, wenn wir kurz in die löwensteinder düsen und da fahren. magst nicht? nun gut, ich bin flexibel, dachte eben, ich tu dir was gutes und zeig dir, dass auch hinter der kreisgrenze MOS noch berge sind  fahre dann sonntag in die löwensteiner, curtis911 hat auch zur runde geladen, aber da ich wusste, dass du sonntag net kannst, kam der gedanken, dass ein samstagsausflug auch nett sein könnte

alla gut, bewahren sie ruhe, herr falschfahrer  wenn du net magst oder kannst, dann heimrunde. katzenbuckel oder gerach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirkc (2. Oktober 2009)

ihr dürft gerne am Samstag rüber kommen!!!
Wir vertragen noch einige Mitfahrer!!! und sind selbst so halbwegs sozialverträglich 

@fisch Wo startet den die Runde am Sonntag in den L-Bergen m Curtis??


----------



## Geisterfahrer (2. Oktober 2009)

Ok, von mir aus auch im Schwäbischen. Ruf Dich heut abend an, Fischli.
Jetzt fahr ich erst mal heim und schau, wie's da aussieht.


----------



## sharky (2. Oktober 2009)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Jetzt fahr ich erst mal heim und schau, wie's da aussieht.


deine arbeitszeit möcht ich haben


----------



## dirkc (2. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute,

wir treffen uns um 10 Uhr am Stocksberg Parkplatz an der Kreuzung nach  Stocksberg.
Da warten dann Olli und ich. 
Wir fahren die Spigelbergrunde und ein paar GFW Trails! das gibt Programm für 4 Std und nen bischen


----------



## dox (2. Oktober 2009)

Das klinkt ja nicht schlecht. 
Hab aber am Samstag leider nicht so viel Zeit.
Darum werde ich wohl hier rund um Mosbach 
ein wenig biken.


----------



## sharky (2. Oktober 2009)

@dirk
micha und ich haben morgen beide nen zeitlichen anschlag, bei dem es in stress ausarten würde, wenn wir nach spiegelberg fahren. wie sieht es sonntag bzw. das WE drauf (rennen?) aus? 

@kai
morgen 10.00 stockbronner oder ca. 10.30 an der brücke zum LGS gelände. kannst ja mal micha anfunken. und / oder ramin, weiss man, ob der morgen fährt? könnte uns die berge hoch ziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dox (2. Oktober 2009)

Denk ich bin auch dabei.
Aber erst um 10.30 an der Brücke zum LGS Gelände.
Vorher schaff ich es nicht.
Falls ich es doch nicht schaff, ruf ich noch an.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. Oktober 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> deine arbeitszeit möcht ich haben



Aber auch nur die Freitags. Die anderen Tage möchtest Du nicht tauschen. "Mal eben schnell" am Sonntag ins Büro möchtest Du sicher auch nicht...


----------



## sharky (3. Oktober 2009)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> "Mal eben schnell" am Sonntag ins Büro möchtest Du sicher auch nicht...



aaaach... du flüchtest doch da eh nur vor deiner freundin


----------



## dirkc (3. Oktober 2009)

sharky schrieb:


> @dirk
> micha und ich haben morgen beide nen zeitlichen anschlag, bei dem es in stress ausarten würde, wenn wir nach spiegelberg fahren. wie sieht es sonntag bzw. das WE drauf (rennen?) aus?
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## sharky (3. Oktober 2009)

dirkc schrieb:


> Morgen weiss ich noch nicht so recht... kleine 80-100KM Ausdaurerunde (gemütlich!!!) oder nochmal was rennmäßiges....was treibt ihr denn morgen??


klein und 80-100km passen bei mir nicht so recht zusammen. oder meinst du rennrad? da wäre ich dann mit dir einig. sind heut im grund die selbe runde wie letzte woche gefahren, haben aber einige neue trails mit eingebaut und waren, außer die städte durch, quasi garnimmer auf asphalt unterwegs. obwohl 2xmichaelsberg und 2xburg hornberg fehlten, waren es gleich viele hm und km... die runde hat potenzial 

bilder sind in meinem 2009er album


----------



## dirkc (3. Oktober 2009)

ja ja... kleine Runde halt, aber sehr wenig HM und wenig Speed mit dem MTB oder ne Rennradelrunde...


----------



## sharky (3. Oktober 2009)

definiere mal klein! und speed! und wenig HM!

bei mir sind das max. 50km mit max. 600hm und höchstens nem 20er schnitt.


----------



## dirkc (3. Oktober 2009)

siehste - mache lieber mehr KM, aber laaaaagsamer!!


----------



## sharky (3. Oktober 2009)

also zusammengefasst fährst du schwerpunktmäßig waldautobahn mit mäßigem tempo?


----------



## dirkc (3. Oktober 2009)

ja - aber nur morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (3. Oktober 2009)

na dann fahr ich hier, 1h auto wegen 3h waldautobahn lohnt net


----------



## dox (5. Oktober 2009)

War ne schöne Tour am Samstag.
Jetzt kennt ihr auch ne neue Burg.


----------



## sharky (5. Oktober 2009)

Burg tsss nen steinhaufen mit turm  
Aber war wirklich schön, die trails um die burg rum sind klasse. Schade, dass ihr nimmer den rest der runde nicht mitgefahren seid, hatte noch die trails gundelsheim rein und bin den michaelsberg hoch, waren am ende dann 1600hm und 74km, dazu der trailanteil da habt ihr was verpasst, war echt klasse


----------



## Geisterfahrer (5. Oktober 2009)

Nächstes Mal vielleicht.
Ich frage mich, ob die Wegzollrechte an dem "Steinhaufen mit Turm" noch dranhängen, dann wäre das ein lohnendes Objekt. So ein Seil ist doch schnell gespannt...


----------



## sharky (5. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich das so lese, dann manifestiert sich bei mir immer mehr die überzeugung, dass sich "badener" von "bandit" ableitet


----------



## sharky (5. Oktober 2009)

jaja, sooo schön war´s noch. krasser kontrast zu heut, wo ich ne 3/4h im regen rumfahren durfte


----------

